# How long does it take for a betta to marble?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think that my little guy _might_ have some marble in him, and I was wondering how long it usually takes for a betta to start marbling. I got him about four or five weeks ago, and his color has definitely improved with clean water, but no changes so far.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Months, like 6 months to a year or even more. Just make sure you take lots of pictures too. Since you see him every day you won't notice it much.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Betta Newbie22 (Aug 9, 2011)

What is Marbling?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

and it all depends on the fish as well. My white girl went gold, pale yellow yellow with black and purple metallic fins, developed black shadows on her back and darkend yellow then no is gold and black heading to full black:
this is over 5 months


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for posting those Abby! That is what I kind of meant. Obviously they are going to be changing during that time, but for the really dramatic results expect a few months at the earliest possible time. 

And I am not joking about the pictures! Abby's post solidifies why you need to take these! lol.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh I got a good one too... My girl Lula. I got her in May, and she was spotted like a Dalmation. Now, in August, just over 3 months later, she is almost completely black... see pics.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you both for sharing those pictures. After all this time, I thought marbles mainly changed from dark to light color/flesh. But they can actually turn dark again ..... now I have a better understanding why "super blacks" need marble genes in their set up.

Thanks again.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, what amazing changes! And yea, I took a few pictures of Jalen today and put them in an album on Facebook. I'll update it every month or so to see if there are any changes.


----------

